# Midwest Farm Land Hunting



## huntingc (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello, Newbie coyote hunter here looking for a few tips. I have many farms I can hunt for coyotes on in Wisconsin. During archery and gun deer season for that matter, we see coyotes all over the place. Try and call a few in and they just seem to vanish. i have had a couple investigate a mouth blow call but they never seem to come in to The JS electronic. any tips on setting up on Farm land for these critters. We have mostly open cut fields and small wood lots. The other thing I have noticed, many times we spot them running the same trails or using the same areas, what are the odds of just setting up an ambush the same as deer hunting???

Any ideas would be great...

Huntingc


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Ambush hunting can work but just isn't effecient unless your trying to get rid of a problem coyote.

If your using an electronic call are you letting it play continouisly? If a coyote can pinpoint where the call is coming from and can't see anything to convince him that what he hears is right they tend to get suspicious. Always blow a short series or play a short series 20-30 sec and wait 4-5 minutes.


----------



## huntingc (Dec 20, 2006)

Brad.T said:


> If your using an electronic call are you letting it play continouisly? If a coyote can pinpoint where the call is coming from and can't see anything to convince him that what he hears is right they tend to get suspicious. Always blow a short series or play a short series 20-30 sec and wait 4-5 minutes.


I don't let it play continuously but am most positive I go over the 20-30 second mark. I would have to say I probably let it play for 1-2 minutes and wait maybe 3-5 before playing again. Sounds like over calling may be a problem huh??


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Possibly. Was the electronic caller playing when you have seen the coyotes? If you have one coming shut the caller off and just let him come don't give him any more than you have too.


----------



## huntingc (Dec 20, 2006)

Really the only time I have seen any at all was while blowing a call. I have never seen one while using the electronic. I'll be the first to say I suck with mouth blown calls (inexperienced). I thought the electronic would help me with that. Go figure.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

well your doing something right on the hand call if your are seeing coyotes :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

huntingc said:


> I'll be the first to say I suck with mouth blown calls (inexperienced).


You are supposed to BLOW into the calls, not suck on them!

:lol: :lol:

It IS possible to get too hung up on what you sound like sometimes. Each individual animal does not sound the same when dying, nor do animals rehearse their dying noises. What you might think sucks as a sound might be the dinner bell to a hungry predator. Just get out there and keep trying...and when you can't get out practice your calling.


----------



## huntingc (Dec 20, 2006)

I do practice, however I don't suck on the calls.  GOOD ONE!!! you can bet I won't let it keep me from going. Heading out first thing in the am. i guess I just expected more from the electronic call seeing as how I fugured it would be more realisic then me out there trying to learn to blow a call. From last winter till now i have done pretty many sets, seen a few but have yet to lay one down. I guess I also figured with the numbers we see throughout the year, it wouldn't be as hard as it has been. Don't get me wrong, I know it ain't easy but they seem to be piled up on a couple of the farms we hunt.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

There's a reason the coyote is considered NA's smartest wild animal.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

huntingc

I have also tried electronic callers with very little success. For me, mouths calls are the only way to go, you can control the sitiation so much better with a mouth once you have one coming in. Just play off his reactions, if he coming hard, just keep doing what your doing and maybe just tone it down a bit. I've had them almost run me over. If he's working slow, try stoppng the calling and see what he does, if that does'nt work, try getting a little more excited on the call. One of the best tips I can give you for using a mouth call is; really try to put a lot of emotion into your calling, imagine your a small that is fighting for it life, trust me, you can't put to much emotion into your calling. I really get some strange looks from hunters the first time they ever go calling with me. They can't believe how into the calling I get. Hope this help.


----------



## huntingc (Dec 20, 2006)

These tips all help. i will be out putting every one to use. the best way to see what works and what don't I think, is to get out there and do it. It does help though when you have some place to start. Everyone has given me some good pointers. Time to go give em a whirl. I'll let ya know what what happens.

Oh yeah, one more question. I heard some place that maybe 1 out of 10 sets will produce a coyote. Does that sound right?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

huntingc said:


> Oh yeah, one more question. I heard some place that maybe 1 out of 10 sets will produce a coyote. Does that sound right?


This will depend on the number of coyotes in your area, and the ability of the caller to bring them in. My success has gotten better throughout the years. I average varries from 1 in 4 sets to 1 in 8 sets.


----------

